# Scape not letting me register



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

Ok I've been trying to join scape (southern California aquatic plant enthusiasts) and I fill out all the required fields correctly and click register but then it comes to a white screen and says "request times out please try again" what's wrong?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

try sending "cgar" or "neon shrimp" an email on there if you can. they are both super nice and should be able to help you.

scape is a great site that im proud to call home!


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Try again. The site was stalling at the time of your posting.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

its still not working


----------



## cgar (Jul 17, 2011)

What browser are you using ? Try firefox or internet explorer?


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

safari


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

I tried it with firefox and it worked! thanks for the advise


----------



## Malabris (Feb 7, 2011)

This is interesting. I'm on SCAPE all the time and only use safari.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

I think they fixed the problem.


----------

